# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  حالة حزن بدون سبب

## dark angel

الى الاستاذ الدكتور عادل اقدم لك شكري وامتناني على هذا الموضوع القيم 

انا مولعة بعللم النفس وكنت اود طرح بعض الا ستفسارات 

كما ان هناك امر اريد ان استفسر عنه يخصني حالة تصيبني واريدك ان تساعدني فهل يمكنني ان اراسلك على الايميل لاني اخجل من طرح المشكلة امام الملا مع احترامي للجميع 

ارجو ان تفيدني افادك الله

ساطرح ماهو عادي اما المر الاخر فان كنت تقبل سارسل لك الاستفسار على ايميلك 

انا بنت عمري 22 اعاني بعض الاوقات من حالة حزن بدون سبب واشعر انني اريد البكاء ولا اجد نفسي الا وانا ابكي ما هو تفسير حالتي

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : dark angel_ 
> ارجو ان تفيدني افادك الله
> 
> ساطرح ماهو عادي اما المر الاخر فان كنت تقبل سارسل لك الاستفسار على ايميلك 
> 
> انا بنت عمري 22 اعاني بعض الاوقات من حالة حزن بدون سبب واشعر انني اريد البكاء ولا اجد نفسي الا وانا ابكي ما هو تفسير حالتي [/B]


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المنتدى نور بوجودك يا Dark Angel فالملاك ملاك حتى لو كان دارك

انتي في اجمل مراحل العمر ، ادعو الله ان يمد في عمرك وينعم عليكي بالصحة والعافية.
لسة بدري على الحزن والبكاء.
انا في انتظار ايميلك اختي الفاضلة

وكالعادة هتلكك وانتهز الفرصة لاتكلم عن الحزن
الحزن هو كل ما يسبب ضيق النفس ، ويولد الندامة والحسرة ، ويجب على الانسان الا يحزن ويبتعد عن كل ما يحزنه ويتناساه  وقد استعاذ منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال (اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن) وأحب شيء الى الشيطان ان يحزن العبد ليقطعه عن سيره ويوقفه عن سلوكه قال الله تعالى (انما النجوى من الشيطان ليحزن الذين آمنوا) ويقول اهل الجنة اذا دخلوها (الحمد لله رب الذي أذهب عنا الحزن) فنحن في صراع مستمر في هذه الدنيا مع الشيطان ولا يجب ابداً ان جعله يسيطر علينا ويعكر صفونا.
يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: (ما يصيب المؤمن من هم ولا نصب ولا حزن الا كفّر الله به من خطاياه )

الانفعالات : 
تمثل الانفعالات ابعاد بيولوجية وفسيولوجية للسلوك ، وتمتلى حياتنا بالانفعالات المختلفة : فرح ـ نشوة ـ ضحك ـ سرور ـ حزن ـ بكاء ـ ضيق ـ غضب ـ كراهية.
والانفعالات نوعان : الحالات الوجدانية ــ والحالات الانفعالية، الشعور العام باللذة والراحة والسرور هي حالات وجدانية، السعادة الغامرة والحزن الشديد والفزع هي حالات انفعالية.
والحالاتان انفعالات ، وسببها تغيرات فسيولوجية داخلية ومظاهر جسمانية غالباً ما تعبر عن نوع هذا الانفعال. وللجهاز العصبي والمخ اثر كبير في هذه الانفعالات.

ادعو الله العلي القدير للجميع بالسعادة وراحة البال
ولكم خالص تحياتي

----------

